# 

## ua3lmr

,  -        RFFA (Russian Flora Fauna Award).     WFF (World Flora & Fauna),    ,   -         .   ,         .      WWFF (World Wide Flora & Fauna). ,       ,  WFF    WWFF.   ,     ,        ,   WFF          2012   WWFF.


          ,       WWFF (     ).        ,                1/10   (,    )    .


 ,   ,             WWFF,           RFF -  RFF .


 ,  ,      WWFF Logsearch (  QSO  ,  ,   )        .
,   ,         .
       ,       .


     ,    RFF  ,        RFF.
        RFF  73  . -     RFF -      () .      .       ,           (   )   .


          RFF ,   Russian Flora & Fauna    , ,   ,    RFF, WWFF  -  .


,    ,         .


             .


 ,
73 & 44! RN3ANT, UA3LMR

----------

ua3lls

----------

